# I don't normally smoke.....



## EdATX (Dec 21, 2008)

But when I do, it's to celebrate.










Only studied for my Technician license. I should of studied for General and got it out of the way. But oh well. I"m going to study for General and Amatuer Extra for next month and see if I can just get it all outta the way.


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

Well, guess you aren't a bootlegger anymore are ya? Congratulations :thumb:


----------



## bcannon87 (Sep 8, 2010)

Congrats on your Tech ticket! And welcome to the ham radio world! Call here is KF5KEA! Sign up on QRZ.COM Callsign Database, there is a lot of good info there.

73's brother and good luck!


----------



## EdATX (Dec 21, 2008)

Might hear you if you do any 2m.. I want my Ama Extra so I can do long distance DX.. Been listening to all the local 2m/70cm stuff this week.. Got my radio and all before I took the test. heh.


----------



## bcannon87 (Sep 8, 2010)

Will be heading to Fredricksburg Monday and I will definitely be doing some 2m/ 70cm on the way down. I am also studying for my general and extra ticket... Hope to acquire next month!


----------



## EdATX (Dec 21, 2008)

Cool.. I cant transmit yet. Gotta wait for my call sign.. Mid week I hope..


----------



## bcannon87 (Sep 8, 2010)

Well I know that I passed on a Saturday and had my call on Monday! So you might have it sooner!


----------



## gasdocok (May 14, 2011)

Congrats!

Hey, if my license is expired and cancelled, could I retest and get it back, or is it gone forever and I would have to get something new?


----------



## bcannon87 (Sep 8, 2010)

gasdocok said:


> Congrats!
> 
> Hey, if my license is expired and cancelled, could I retest and get it back, or is it gone forever and I would have to get something new?


How long has it been expired? If outside 2 years you will have to retest and get a new call but I think that you can request your old call if I remember correctly!


----------



## gasdocok (May 14, 2011)

Umm expired in 1999 

KB8IBX. It was a novice class license, apparently that doesn't even exist anymore


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

Nice going Ed! :high5:

.


----------



## Packerjh (Nov 29, 2009)

cool beans! I've always been interested in radio..


----------



## shuckins (Jun 24, 2009)

congrats ed!
i got my general a couple of years ago

KJ4HNQ


----------



## quo155 (Aug 10, 2010)

Congratulations Ed!!!

It is a fun and useful hobby!

Like TJ said, there are many resources but if you ever need anything or have any questions...hit one of us up here. Hopefully you have a radio to at least listen to (until your sign is activated online) and you may hear TJ (KF5KEA) on the radio this week down there!

73 de KA5SUG!


----------



## quo155 (Aug 10, 2010)

gasdocok said:


> Umm expired in 1999
> 
> KB8IBX. It was a novice class license, apparently that doesn't even exist anymore


As TJ said, you would have to re-test and can request your old callsign (if not already taken).

See here: Licenses


----------



## Steven (Aug 29, 2011)

Nice work! The general isn't much harder, might want to check it out. I'm a general and still use my VHF/UHF mobile, never did get a HF rig because of the cost.


----------



## EdATX (Dec 21, 2008)

Yeah.. I did some reading with a General study guide, but forgot it all already. Need to start reading again. I did finally get a HF rig. Got a Yaesu FT-450D and picked up a Buddipole for my antenna. Only bad thing is I can't get the antenna far enough away from my apt building to send/receive at all. I end up traveling to a park to setup.


----------



## AStateJB (Oct 13, 2011)

I haven't seen one pf those certificates in a while! Congrats! I used to have a tech license. KC5FJA. But I messed up and let it expire...


----------



## Steven (Aug 29, 2011)

Living in an apartment is tuff. My VHF/UHF mobile gets terrible signal where I am at, my old apartment was a bit better. I bet I could fix it with more money, but with the way I'm burning money on cigars I don't think that is happening any time soon. There aren't too many good articles about apartment hamming, seems most hams own homes. =(


----------



## EdATX (Dec 21, 2008)

2m/70cm works like a charm in mine. Though I have a Comet GP3 outside of my balcony. But I do 0 activity on those bands.


----------

